# Happy Birthday Steff!



## katie (Dec 17, 2010)

Many happy returns Steff!

I hope you are spoilt and have a lovely day 

Have a hamburger cake


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Steffie!!  xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 17, 2010)

Many happy returns steffie. Have s great day xxx


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2010)

happy Birthday Steffie, I hope you have a brilliant day. Thank you for being so supportive and helpful on our message boards.


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

Morning thanks gals, loving the cakes expecially the hamburger one Katie hehe xxx off out for a meal tonight so ive been told


----------



## rachelha (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Steffie!  Hope you get lots of treats.


----------



## bev (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Steph - hope you get lots of treats and have a lovely meal tonight.Bev x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2010)

Hope you have a wonderful day Steffie! Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Steff !!

Is it 18 or 21 ?? 

Rob


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Steff, have fun tongiht and eat whatever you like....xx.....


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 17, 2010)

with love to you on your birthday, have a wonderful day  Sheena xxxxxx


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Have a fabulous day Steffie! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 17, 2010)

Wishing you a cracking day today Steffie. 

As you know 'El Presidente' doesn't like pictures of cute furry animals, but he has passed this one as suitable for transmission .....


----------



## margie (Dec 17, 2010)

Have a great Birthday Steffi. Hope your men spoil you and that you have a lovely meal tonight.


----------



## traceycat (Dec 17, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Steff. hope you have a lovely day hun xxx


----------



## tracey w (Dec 17, 2010)

All the best hun, have a good day! xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone... Rob just add to 2 figures together mate lol x


----------



## Donald (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday have a good one


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Steff, have a great day.x


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2010)

Many happy returns Steffie

Have a smashing day


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Donald,Hazel and Flutter x much appriciated


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy birthday love  xx


----------



## shirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Have a lovely Birthday Steffie you deserve it 

Take care

Lv Shirl x


----------



## Karen (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Steff, hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks karen shirl and lou, tonights meal could be off cause of the snow.....


----------



## Monica (Dec 17, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Thanks karen shirl and lou, tonights meal could be off cause of the snow.....



Oh no, just like at my birthday!! Have a nice takeaway instead.

Anyway,  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 17, 2010)

Have a wonderful day Steff!


----------



## twinnie (Dec 17, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEFF hope you have a good one


----------



## cazscot (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Steffie, hope you have a great day  x


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 17, 2010)

Hope it's been a good one and you have been spolit


----------



## traceycat (Dec 17, 2010)

hope you were able to make it out for your birthday meal hun xx


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Steffie!! Hope you'd had a wonderful day & managed to make it out despite the snow! xx


----------



## am64 (Dec 17, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHADY TOOOO YOU XXXXX from me aswellxxx have a ball xxx


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 17, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEFFIE HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DINNER( TAKE AWAY OR MEAL)

LOVE TOPCAT
XX


----------



## HelenP (Dec 17, 2010)

xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks all, tracey managed to go out hun in the end xx had a lovley meal


----------



## traceycat (Dec 17, 2010)

Steffie said:


> thanks all, tracey managed to go out hun in the end xx had a lovley meal



awwh im so glad you got to enjoy a lovely birthday meal hun, you realy deserve it. now come on make me jelous an tell what you had lol xxx


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

traceycat said:


> awwh im so glad you got to enjoy a lovely birthday meal hun, you realy deserve it. now come on make me jelous an tell what you had lol xxx



ha had a share thing of garlic mushrooms with garlic dip for starters, main meal was steak diane with chips mushrooms grilled tom and onion rings, dessert was a share of syrup sponge pudding........ and no ive not checked bs lol x


----------



## traceycat (Dec 17, 2010)

Steffie said:


> ha had a share thing of garlic mushrooms with garlic dip for starters, main meal was steak diane with chips mushrooms grilled tom and onion rings, dessert was a share of syrup sponge pudding........ and no ive not checked bs lol x



awwh sounds lovely, u realy making me jelous now lol. awh i realy hope you had a realy nice night hun. an for 1 night i wouldnt even bother checking hun
woop woop steffie is having a birthday night xxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad to hear you had a lovely meal Steff, sounds delish!


----------



## RachelT (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Steffie!!
is it still your birthday? The time on my computer is very very confused ;-)


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

RachelT said:


> Happy Birthday Steffie!!
> is it still your birthday? The time on my computer is very very confused ;-)



yup still my birthday hun lol x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry I'm so late with this, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Hope you've had a lovely day


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Sorry I'm so late with this, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> Hope you've had a lovely day



Ahh thanks Em pleased you got in before midnight haha xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy birthday staff hope you had a good day sorry its a day late but didn't get chance to logon yesterday ad it was Christmas party time.


----------



## gail1 (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry its late but hope you had a great day


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you huni means alot x

Sheliagh ty also hun x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Happy birthday staff hope you had a good day sorry its a day late but didn't get chance to logon yesterday ad it was Christmas party time.



Hi Steff wrote this when I got in after our Christmas night ......can tell when I read it now must of had to many Vodka and Diet Coke's ..........calling you Staff


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hi Steff wrote this when I go in after our Christmas night ......can tell when I read it now must of had to many Vodka and Diet Coke's ..........calling you Staff



eeee i never noticed pet until you just flagged it up..


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

sheliagh why u in here looking hahaaaahh


----------



## bev (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Steph,
I got confused for a minute and thought you were like the Queen having two birthdays.Bev


----------



## margie (Feb 17, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Steph,
> I got confused for a minute and thought you were like the Queen having two birthdays.Bev



That's so weird I was just going to start a thread asking if Steffie had indeed been made Queen of St Bedeia and that is why her Birthday thread had reappeared.


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

margie said:


> That's so weird I was just going to start a thread asking if Steffie had indeed been made Queen of St Bedeia and that is why her Birthday thread had reappeared.



i know its shelilagh i caught her looking at this thread thats all x


----------



## twinnie (Feb 17, 2011)

sorry its late but



HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 17, 2011)

twinnie said:


> sorry its late but
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY



Either that or ridiculously early! 

(can't be a bad thing to suck up to the prospective Queen of the Island though. eh?).


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

twinnie said:


> sorry its late but
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY



oooooh im loving this haha ty vik x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> sheliagh why u in here looking hahaaaahh



For some reason the internet on my phone always starts with your your birthday message as its home page. I have tried changing but with no look. How could you tell I was looking at it?


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> For some reason the internet on my phone always starts with your your birthday message as its home page. I have tried changing but with no look. How could you tell I was looking at it?



my magic powers hun have no bounds 


no only joking you can view who is online hun x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well i will never forget your birthday will I. I can't seem to get rid of the history so if  hit the internet button this is the page it starts on. I bet you had fun getting all the birthday messages . Wonder if this means we have to have birthdat cake


----------



## Klocky (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry its late, hope you've had a lovely day, you really deserve it xxxxx

PS I would've tried to put a lovely pic up for you but I'm too thick to work out how to do it, so have this instead


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

thats ok Karen ty hehe.. x


----------



## newbs (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, hope you've had a good day, meal sounded delicious!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorted my phone out now Steff so won't be stalking your birthday messages again..............until next year


----------



## KateR (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry last as usual. Happy Birthday and many more of them.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, hope you have had a great day?


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

Its so lovely off you all, but my birthday was back in december i resurrected this thread earlier as i saw sheilagh looking at it and wondered why.. xxx thanks anyways gals


----------



## rachelha (Feb 17, 2011)

Oops, I did think it had come round fast again - doh!!!


----------

